
Open Sourcing the Hunt for Exoplanets - ohjeez
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2018/03/open-sourcing-hunt-for-exoplanets.html
======
black_puppydog
I don't get how that didn't catch on here the day it was released... I liked
the "brute force" approach of just encoding a time series as a sparse image...
:P

